# dscl and /Local/Default/Hosts resolution?



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Aside from the obvious mentions of quitting safari and restarting your machine it smells like a bug to me ... especially if ping and other cli tools pick it up but not Safari. I have my own DNS on my LAN so I tend to go that route.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

The joys of early adoption. Too bad they don't let you see the open bugs on Radar anymore ... it would save on dupes and get them more specific info. They used to, once, a long long time ago


----------

